# witch one is the best???



## vettech909 (Jan 30, 2008)

i was thinking about getting something new.
i have a quarter sized land hermit crab and i have an empty 10 gallon and 5 gallon aquarium.i was wondering witch would be the best invertebrates to put in there?i was thinking about puting about 3 more quarter sized hermit crabs in one of the tanks.my other choice is to put 3 small red clawed crabs in one.witch would be the best?red claws in the 5 or 10 gallon?hermit crabs in the 5 or 10 gallon?
ALSO:i have an empty 2.5 gallon tank and i have a gold mystery snail.can i put the snail and about 10 ghost shrimp in the tank?i want to over-feed them so the snail will have babys.i know a lot of friends who want snails in their fry tanks and for feeding their big fish.would that be ok?please reply!!!




THIS IS THE REAL VETTECH909!!!


----------



## fishbone (Jan 15, 2007)

I'll let others comment on the hermits, but I can tell you that the red claws should definitely go in the 10 gallon and I would not get more than two and even two is pushing it a bit. They roam around quite a bit and you may see aggression problems. If you do get two, get females, they are less ill-tempered. The rule of thumb is 10 gals per crab. I had a red claw in a 5.5 gallon and she was not happy. I'd watch her at night roaming about and she was always running into the sides of the tank. I moved her back in her old 10 gallon and she was much happier.
Also, I'm assuming you already know that red claw crabs need brackish water and also a place to dry off above water, right? I'd do 2 tbsp of marine salt per gallon of water which will make low-end brackishwater at a salinity of about 1.004-1.005 which will work great.


----------



## vettech909 (Jan 30, 2008)

i know about land and everything.i decided to wait for 2 months but i really need replys.THANKS!!!


----------

